# Marko 210mm Custom Gyuto in 52100



## jgraeff (Mar 6, 2012)

This is a practice gyuto that was ground down to a 210mm gyuto and then brought up to he custom standards. It was made for my pantry chef and I told her I would sharpen it and I wanted to do a review as well.










This knife is years ahead of the practice gyuto i used not too long ago from Marko. His new grind is fantastic- hardly any sticking, slight asymmetric and nice convex grind. The blade is slightly thinner than my Kono HD, but a tad heavier and sturdier. 

When i sharpened this knife earlier i was expecting a tough time like before, however i was pleasantly surprised. It was very easy to sharpen and get a burr to form as well as removed. It took me all of 15 minutes to sharpen this knife, including flattening stones etc. I took it through 400, 1k, 6k, and my J-nat. I stropped in between each stone on diamond spray 1 micron. It easily surpasses my HD in terms on sharpness. 

I noticed that this knife takes on a patina very quickly. She used it one night and it has already had some blues and yellows all over. Also noticed that the overall fit and finish is superb on the knife. The taper is very nice both from heel to tip and from heel to edge. It is insanely thin behind the edge and cuts very well. On his other Gyuto i used i had problems with horizontal cuts, but this one works great on just about everything. I used it on some butternut squash as well and had no problems. Marko's handles and saya's are amazing really good work and they compliment the knife. Also the balance point is more forward on the knife which is quite nice. One of the things i didn't like about the practice knife. 


Overall the heat treatment is a lot better, i think Marko's profile as well as the grind is amazing! It just works so well. its pretty flat but has curves where needed. Also the tip is very strong but thin. I haven't had any food sticking issues, or problems cutting through food. Also was able to achieve a much better edge a lot faster with this knife. I would say edge retention is double what my Kono HD is, and its slightly less than the practice gyuto was however with ease of sharpening is a much better experience overall. i have been stropping before every shift and i feel no need to hit the stones anytime soon. I think if you do this you could prolong sharpening for close to 2 months. 










[video=youtube;BSbTcX9n14o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSbTcX9n14o&feature=youtu.be[/video]

don't mind my family in the video, it includes the sharpening process as well as test cuts. more cutting with this knife later to come not much at the house right now. Also test cuts start at 3:28 if you want to check that out. 

Jordan.


----------



## jgraeff (Mar 6, 2012)

pictures are not working not sure why.

https://picasaweb.google.com/114802200883644205776/Knives#5716890708539741650

https://picasaweb.google.com/114802200883644205776/Knives#5716890719347316098

https://picasaweb.google.com/114802200883644205776/Knives#5716890702945271186


----------



## oivind_dahle (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!
Nice vid - ehh ok music


----------



## jgraeff (Mar 6, 2012)

Haha ya had to add music to play over my family talking


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice vid! I too have to add music so as to drown out the bitter hilarious vulgarity in my kitchen. Good times.


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 6, 2012)

don't know how you did it but your daughter moved with the music. That is mad skills editing. nice vid.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for the review Jordan.

I look forward to getting my hands on one of these someday.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks Jordan, thank everybody who chimed in. 

I am glad the knife exceeded expectations. I hope other folks who will get my knives will also post their feedback, impressions and criticism - sometimes failure and criticism is the road to improvement. With time, tweaks and changes become smaller, but they never stop.

M


----------



## tk59 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the review! It sounds like Marko has zeroed in on his profile and grind.


----------



## jgraeff (Mar 8, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> don't know how you did it but your daughter moved with the music. That is mad skills editing. nice vid.



haha thanks! ya i didn't notice it until you pointed it out! 

Glad everyone enjoyed it. Marko is doing some really good work lately!


----------



## Bishopmaker (Mar 8, 2012)

nice review!


----------



## don (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the review. Really looking forward to try Marko's knives myself.


----------

